# Betta sleeps 99% of the time? Looks dead all the time?



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, sorry for posting a thread (AGAIN!) I have a young CT. I brought him home a couple weeks ago. He was acting fine then. About a week ago, he started to get very sleepy. Now he just sleeps all the time. So much so, he looks dead. He also has started to sleep sideways. He sleeps so deeply I have had to disturb the water to see if he's still alive. I never see him swiming around either. He is in a 2.5 gallon tank. The temp is 80F. Tests show ammonia and ph levels are normal. Help please?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't forget this!!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Don't forget this!!
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


Thank you!

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)? 
Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 Gallon
What temperature is your tank? 80F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Was in a 5.5 gallon divided. I took him out and put him in a hospital tank.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Homemade food (Fish fillet, garlic, spinach) and freeze dried bloodworms.
How often do you feed your betta fish? 6 days a week.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 1-2 a week and vacuum once a week.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Stress Coat Plus

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?


Ammonia: 0
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH: Test showed green which means okay. I am ordering the API Water Tester. 
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? None.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Lethargic all the time! Looks dead and has clamped fins.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? A week ago.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Pristine Clean and warm water.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No.
How old is your fish (approximately)? He’s pretty small. I’m not sure. :/


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Since when did you start feeding him the homemade food?


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

He hasn't really eaten it yet. He kinda looks at it in a WTH kind of way. I've tried it on him for a few days. If he doesn't eat it I give him a quarter of a freeze dried bloodworm.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Try PMing OFL. She'll know what to do. Add IAL or washed dried Oak Leaves to provide some properties. Lower the water level as well. If the nitrite and nitrate aren't the problem, I'm afraid I don't know what else. :\


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay, thank you!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

my CT did that for a while (slept on his leaf constantly, hardly ever got up except at meal time) it came on suddenly, lasted about five weeks, and then went away just as abruptly as it came on. i never figured out why, but he lived on happily for another four months till i accidentally killed him (water temp too high after a cleaning)


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> my CT did that for a while (slept on his leaf constantly, hardly ever got up except at meal time) it came on suddenly, lasted about five weeks, and then went away just as abruptly as it came on. i never figured out why, but he lived on happily for another four months till i accidentally killed him (water temp too high after a cleaning)


 I'm so sorry for your loss! ): Did he also have clamped fins? Mine has that now and I'm getting worried...


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

cjz96 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss! ): Did he also have clamped fins? Mine has that now and I'm getting worried...


not particularly, his fins were usually just at half mast, or draped on the leaves when he was resting.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

forgot to say, when he started doing that, we started him on a high-protein diet (almost all bloodworms) and it helped to give him a lot of his energy back.


----------



## kyasarin5 (Aug 8, 2012)

I would feed the frozen bloodworms dethawed room temp. My betta loved them but he wouldn't eat the freeze dried ones. Does he have a regular day night cycle? Are there any kids in your home who tap on the glass? Is he in a room where there is constantly loud noises? These could be some stressors if so. He sounds stressed to me. Does he have plenty of plants to hide in?


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nevermind, guys. I lost him this morning. ): Yes, he had a cave and lots of plants to hide in. He was put in a quiet corner in my room. Thank you for helping me.


----------

